# rebuild pxeldr



## andrewm659 (Jul 14, 2020)

Not sure if this is the right section to put this in (will move if need be) but I am trying to recompile the pxeldr to support tftp/ftp/http and am getting the following error:

FreeBSD 12.1 amd64


```
root@pxe02:/usr/src/stand/i386/pxeldr # make clean && make depend && make -DLOADER_TFTP_SUPPORT
rm -f machine x86 pxeboot pxeboot.tmp loader pxeldr.bc pxeldr.ll pxeldr pxeldr.bc pxeldr.ll pxeldr.o .bco .llo pxeboot.8.gz pxeboot.8.cat.gz
machine -> /usr/src/sys/i386/include
x86 -> /usr/src/sys/x86/include
cc -O2 -pipe   -I/usr/src/stand/i386/btx/lib -nostdinc -I/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/stand/libsa32 -I/usr/src/stand/libsa -D_STANDALONE -I/usr/src/sys -Ddouble=jagged-little-pill -Dfloat=floaty-mcfloatface -DLOADER_GELI_SUPPORT -I/usr/src/stand/libsa/geli -DLOADER_DISK_SUPPORT -m32 -ffreestanding -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mno-avx -mno-avx2 -msoft-float -march=i386 -I. -I/usr/src/stand/i386/common -MD  -MF.depend.pxeldr.o -MTpxeldr.o -std=gnu99 -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-unused-local-typedef -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter -Wno-parentheses  -Oz -Qunused-arguments -no-integrated-as   -c /usr/src/stand/i386/pxeldr/pxeldr.S -o pxeldr.o
cc -O2 -pipe -I/usr/src/stand/i386/btx/lib -nostdinc -I/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/stand/libsa32 -I/usr/src/stand/libsa -D_STANDALONE -I/usr/src/sys -Ddouble=jagged-little-pill -Dfloat=floaty-mcfloatface -DLOADER_GELI_SUPPORT -I/usr/src/stand/libsa/geli -DLOADER_DISK_SUPPORT -m32 -ffreestanding -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mno-avx -mno-avx2 -msoft-float -march=i386 -I. -I/usr/src/stand/i386/common -std=gnu99 -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-unused-local-typedef -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter -Wno-parentheses -Oz -Qunused-arguments  -nostdlib -e start -Ttext 0x7c00 -Wl,-N,-S,--oformat,binary -Wl,--no-rosegment -o pxeldr pxeldr.o
gzip -cn /usr/src/stand/i386/pxeldr/pxeboot.8 > pxeboot.8.gz
make: don't know how to make /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/stand/i386/loader_lua/loader_lua.bin. Stop

make: stopped in /usr/src/stand/i386/pxeldr
root@pxe02:/usr/src/stand/i386/pxeldr #
```

What am I doing wrong?


----------

